# Smoking a brined roast



## bruce kraemer (Mar 22, 2019)

I brined a boned hind roast of a medium size whitetail doe. Now I want to smoke it. Any suggestions on temp and time? I have a 30" Masterbuilt Elite and it holds temp perfectly.


----------



## Jonok (Mar 22, 2019)

I have smoked venison roasts wrapped in bacon with lardons threaded through, as well as for either pulled meat or italian “beef”

Whatever you do, you’ll probably want to either 1) foil it early with a substantial amount of liquid, 2) pull it off when the internal temp is around 130 and slice it thin across the grain, or 3) finish it in a crock pot with beef stock or Italian beef “gravy”.

Otherwise, it’s gonna dry out


----------



## smokerjim (Mar 22, 2019)

did you brine it with cure, I have cold smoked them using cure #1 for a couple hours then set smoker at 200 until internal temp of 140, if you didn't use cure I would set the smoker 220-230 and smoke until your desired temp. but as jim kraatz said becarful it will dry out.


----------



## bruce kraemer (Mar 22, 2019)

Yes I used cure. I want it to come out like a Ham but out of venison to be served cold at a game diner.


----------



## smokerjim (Apr 12, 2019)

I know this is a little late, if you cured it they do come out like ham


----------

